# Onion sets watch



## Meadowlark

Its getting to be that time again...onion planting time. With the dry weather, the 1015 sets from the Valley should be hitting our feed stores within a couple of weeks. 

Appreciate hearing from any gardeners when the sets arrive in your area.


----------



## SwampRat

I wish I could help you...

Three seasons in a row I planted sets only to see ping-pong sized bulbs. What I found/learned was that I don't have nearly enough winter sunshine to support any of the cold weather crops. Between the compost, fertilization and daily serenades (just joking) I should of had cantaloupe sized onions and watermelon sized broccoli....but, I didn't. Admitting defeat, I'm relegated to summer crops only.

At some point we'll have another house and I'll give it a shot again.


----------



## Meadowlark

Bummer Rat. Onions are just about my favorite thing to grow.


----------



## peckerwood

I received my Dixondale catalog about a week ago.Up here in the far north I'll be planting the 1st of Feb.


----------



## jm423

Was going to ask if anyone had ordered from Dixondale, what comments / advice to offer.


----------



## Cdawg

Meadowlark, how late can you plant onions? I'm moving into my first house in about a month, and was wondering if it would be too late. I tried onions before, not knowing that they should be planted in the fall, and the never got bigger than a golf ball.


----------



## Meadowlark

Cdawg said:


> Meadowlark, how late can you plant onions? I'm moving into my first house in about a month, and was wondering if it would be too late. I tried onions before, not knowing that they should be planted in the fall, and the never got bigger than a golf ball.


That's the deal Cdawg...you can plant them in spring but not likely to get bulbs of any size or storage ability. The later you go, the more likely they are to bolt, and/or produce mostly tops and small bulbs.

I try to plant as soon as the sets show up, usually no later than the second week of Nov.....in fact, I have my rows already prepared and just waiting for the sets.

Through Dec. would probably still have a good shot at producing good bulbs...but to get those 2 pounders that will store several months, you have to get them in the ground early, IMO.


----------



## Cdawg

Thanks Meadowlark. I may not make onions this year but if I do, I'll post some pics


----------



## sotxks

jm423 said:


> Was going to ask if anyone had ordered from Dixondale, what comments / advice to offer.


I ordered 2 sets last year from Dixondale. 1 set of TX Legends and 1 set of Southern Belle Reds. 
Last year, I planted really late. They did great, just didn't have any size to them. 
I'm fixing to order the same next week. They will be delivered around the first to second week of Dec. They ship out according to your zip code. 
They will ship in a cardboard box, pull the sets out as soon as you get them, pull the rubberbands and spread them so they get air. 
It's cheaper to buy multiple sets than one set alone. I am assuming to do shipping costs. There are I believe 50-75 plants per set. Get on their website and check them out. Super easy to deal with and they have a wealth of knowledge on website or if you email them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks

I think that I understand what everyone here is calling "sets". They are the small plants that have a bulb end about the size of a pencil, or more likely smaller.
With the trimmed back green, they are 5 or 6 inches tall?

Would somebody post a picture after your sets arrive? Thanks.

Lark... What is the total "in ground" time for your onions most years?


----------



## Meadowlark

Dick Hanks said:


> ...
> Would somebody post a picture after your sets arrive? Thanks.
> 
> Lark... What is the total "in ground" time for your onions most years?


Its generally right at 6 months, Dick...in the ground mid-November through early May. Last year the sets were late arriving here because big rains in the Valley hampered digging the sets....I think I planted about the last week of Nov.

The good news is that last year's crop surprisingly has proven to be the best storage crop in 30 years for me. I was concerned about storage with all the rain we got last spring, especially right before harvest.

Maybe I've finally figured out how to do it...or maybe just lucky. We still have tons of onions in storage...and many will go into cooking for a huge Thanksgiving dinner.

I'll post up a picture of sets...and some of my in storage onions from last growing season.


----------



## jm423

I agree with Lark, generaly about 6 mo in the ground. They will tell you when to harvest--the tops start falling over. I'm west and a little south of Lark, prefer to plant mid-November. (Gotta get opening of deer season over with!). From what little I know about onions, you will need to plant a "long-day" variety, whereas "short day" varieties work for us. And abut 1/4" or pencil size is my preference. And I still haven't figured out posting pictures. BTW, the Yum-Yums are still producing like crazy


----------



## Dick Hanks

jm423 said:


> I agree with Lark, generaly about 6 mo in the ground. They will tell you when to harvest--the tops start falling over. I'm west and a little south of Lark, prefer to plant mid-November. (Gotta get opening of deer season over with!). From what little I know about onions, you will need to plant a "long-day" variety, whereas "short day" varieties work for us. And abut 1/4" or pencil size is my preference. And I still haven't figured out posting pictures. BTW, the Yum-Yums are still producing like crazy


Good info from you and Lark on the onions. My long day Walla Wallas only get about 90 days in the ground and then need to be pulled. Maybe that is part of the reason that they don't keep very well.

The Yum Yums are my favorite sweet pepper. Especially after they turn color. Most sweet pepper plants will stop producing more small ones if you wait to pick until ripe. The Yum Yums just keep cranking out more peppers even if you ripen on the plant.

if anybody on here wants any Anaheim or Yum Yum seeds for next year, send me a PM with your name and address. I mail the seeds in about 3 weeks after they dry some more. The seeds and stamp are on me.


----------



## Meadowlark

*Should be here tomorrow*

Shipped to my feed store yesterday and should arrive later today or tomorrow.

I'll post a couple of pictures of sets for Dick....and hopefully get them in the ground tomorrow.


----------



## jm423

My feed store thought they would be in today but didn't make it. Wondering if rained enough down country to delay harvesting sets?


----------



## Meadowlark

*Here you go Dick*

As requested, here's some more details on the onion sets.

First photo shows the perfect size set, just under pen/pencil size and very green and healthy looking. As time goes on, these sets will dry out considerably while setting on the store shelves waiting to get into the ground...and that's one reason I want to get mine in the ground as soon as possible after they are dug down in the Valley of Texas.

The first thing I do is let them soak awhile in a bucket of water. Even though these plants have only been out of the ground a few days, they are already showing drying signs and benefit from a good drink before going into the ground. I usually plant about 6 bunches or approximately 300 onions in order to have year around supply for us and family and friends. One long double row makes it easy to cultivate them and care for them during the 6 months growing time.

In the third photo, you can see some of the remaining 40 pounds or so of sweet onions harvested from last May...still as sweet and flavorful as they were coming out of the ground last May. This year I added a box fan set on low speed to my onion storage rack to circulate the air 24/7 around the mature onions...and the results were really impressive, very few losses.

Last photo shows the fall garden here at the ranch with cover crop elbon rye/turnips on about 3/4 of the soil, brock, Brussels, kale, lettuce, carrots, beets, cabbage, radishes, and two lone tomatoe plants carried over from spring that are loaded with green tomatoes. We are looking forward to some great Thanksgiving garden salads as well as side dishes of brock.

Hope you are enjoying the fishing in the keys...and wish I was there, kind of, sort of, but I love my fall garden....and hunting deer/pigs and fishing the ponds especially for Tilapia this time of year. Its great to be alive!!


----------



## Dick Hanks

Great photos and info Lark. I was guessing that your sets might look like that, except that I wasn't expecting to see any thing near that fresh. I buy my long day Walla Wallas at that same size, but much, much drier. Unfortunately, that extra dryness gives them a slower start and some don't recover at all. It is a small vendor, plus being in northern MN that slows the process I guess. They do call me when they come in though. It's fortunate that you have such a good source.

Up here, most people buy generic white or yellow onions that are about dime size bulbs (no tops) that are just getting ready to sprout. That is what is sold up here as "sets". They are sold by the pound or in 50 or 100 count bags. The difference in terminology between our areas was throwing me off. The problem with these little bulbs is that you never really know what you are getting, and large grown ones are at best the size of a tennis ball, with most being smaller. Finding "sets" like you have, is something new to me in just the past 4 years!

Our summers in MN are wonderful, but the winters are just too brutal for this old man. When I was younger, I actually enjoyed our winters. If I were you, I wouldn't be in any hurry to go anywhere either, with what is available to you on your ranch.

That last picture, with the tree line in the distance, looks like you are living on some very beautiful countryside. 

Our boat is prepped and packed and we leave for the Keys in 2 weeks. It's 2000 miles from door to door and we take 3.5 days to do it. Our dog is gone now, but our Parrot travels with us. He is OK for the 1st day, but then starts swearing a lot after the 1st day of traveling.

If I see any interesting trees, plants, or gardens this winter, I'll take pictures and post them up. Have a wonderful fall gardening, hunting and fishing season to all of you.


----------



## jm423

Got mine yesterday in Victoria (TX), probably same origin as Larks, certainly look same. Hope to go to ground tomorrow (Sat) if not side=tracked. Wish my garden looked as good as his--we went from too dry to too wet overnight, could have bogged a buzzard's shadow a few days but getting manageable now.


----------



## Meadowlark

Yes, Jm423 I think they all come from the Valley growers...same source and same time. 

People ask me why I plant so early...and the big reason is to help the plants. The longer they set on the shelf, the drier they get and less energy they have for growing and developing roots. Imagine any plant left for weeks out of the ground and the resulting effects. 

Post up a picture Jm423 if its convenient.


----------



## The Driver.

Brenham area had them come in late last week. Planted a set of reds, white and legend yellows on Sun 13th. Earliest I have planted them.


----------



## jm423

Still haven't got mine in ground, sitting in water with tad of liquid sea weed, seem happy and growing. Maybe get in tomorrow. Looks like that will be extent of my fall garden-heading for surgery as soon as can get scheduled. Nothing too serious but incapacitating for recovery.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Did your onions get through the cold snap OK?


----------



## StinkBait

Just got mine in the ground last weekend, and left before sun-up. I am hoping for the best!


----------



## Meadowlark

Dick Hanks said:


> Did your onions get through the cold snap OK?


No problem here Dick.

Temp hit 27 deg. overnight and that's not low enough or nor was it long enough to damage onions...or for that matter anything else in the garden including broc, brussels, cabbage, carrots, radishes, lettuce , kale, and turnips.

It has to get to the upper teens to do much damage...actually seems to help the taste of broc and cabbage which have been spectacular this year.

Headed to South Pacific next month...and hoping we don't get one of those 5 deg artic blasts while gone.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Meadowlark said:


> No problem here Dick.
> 
> Temp hit 27 deg. overnight and that's not low enough or nor was it long enough to damage onions...or for that matter anything else in the garden including broc, brussels, cabbage, carrots, radishes, lettuce , kale, and turnips.
> 
> It has to get to the upper teens to do much damage...actually seems to help the taste of broc and cabbage which have been spectacular this year.
> 
> Headed to South Pacific next month...and hoping we don't get one of those 5 deg artic blasts while gone.


Sounds like somebody has a Trevally addiction....:wink:


----------



## jm423

My onions are happiest looking thing in the garden today after gale force winds yesterday and 26 overnight. Even the cabbage family stuff looks sad. Methinks more windburn chill factor than low temp, but I may have lost some kale I just put out. We shall see. Definitely end of peppers, tomatoes, squash, and beans--but they were on borrowed time.


----------



## sotxks

All my onions did well in the cold. Cabbage looks great, broc is looking a little sad. I don't think it was the cold, I think the wind got it. Carrots and lettuce are coming up fine. Got them in a little late.
Before:








After:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks

I like your raised beds. There is a very good chance that your Broccoli will bounce back. With everything planted that tightly together, you will have to monitor soil moisture, and side dressing with a little fertilizer, more frequently. It keeps out the weeds though!


----------



## sotxks

Thanks, Dick. I have really enjoyed these beds. They have worked out great. You are correct, that you have to monitor things a little closer. I have some drip irrigation installed that helps out with water. Every fall, I add a few inches of compost and mix in real well. My daughter has a few rabbits, so I make sure to keep a pile of their droppings. I add that, and I have started using Medina, and things seem to really be rewarding since. I'll try to keep going the way I have and hopefully keep great healthy beds. These beds have been fun for me, and my daughter(2yo) enjoys going with me to feed her bunnies and check the garden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Driver.

My broccoli, brussel sprouts, snow peas and onions took a beating. Temp got down to 23 with gusts up to 40 mph with wind chill at 15. Pulled up my okra and eggplant and had a small amount of root knot nematodes. Went ahead and tilled the garden and will plant elbon rye today. Gave everything a good soaking yesterday and onions have perked up well.


----------



## sotxks

Sorry to see that Driver. Your broc in the last pic doesn't look too bad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pick44

Got my Dioxondale onion sets 2 weeks ago. 1015's and Wax Bermuda's. They are looking good. Did the fertilizer as suggested when I planted and will fertilize again with 21-0-0 as recommended each 3 wks or so.

Had great onions last year.


----------



## Meadowlark

The Driver. said:


> .... Pulled up my okra and eggplant and had a small amount of root knot nematodes. Went ahead and tilled the garden and will plant elbon rye today. Gave everything a good soaking yesterday and onions have perked up well.


Driver, that elbon rye will do the job...see my picture on right hand side...all Elbon rye.

Also, a rotation/cover crop of cow peas works for me.


----------



## jm423

+1 for the Elbon rye--haven't got mine planted, can't use the tiller for a couple weeks yet (post surgery) unless I don't get caught at it. It really knocked my nematode crop down this last season compared to previous. And we always plant peas in any spare areas, rotating different years.


----------



## The Driver.

Onions, broccoli and Brussels sprouts have made a nice comeback from hard freeze. Managed to get the rest of my elbon rye planted yesterday before last nights storms. Had a little hail but no damage. That was a nice shot of nitrogen to the garden to start the year off!


----------



## Rubberback

Wow ! Driver they took a hit. It got down to 22 and my onions are doing good. Sorry that happened.


----------



## sotxks

Well it looks like my Texas Legends and Southern Bell Reds did well under my freeze cover. I staggered some Christmas lights around them and they seem to have survived our little freezes last weekend. My few Early whites which weren't covered took a beating. Here is a pic under the cover.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks

I forgot to add, my broc and cabbage did well also. I didn't get a chance to put the hoops up, but did get some Christmas lights and plastic over them. The only freeze burns were on the leaves touching some of the plastic. Cut these off yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood

Good work on the lights and cover.The garden stuff is well worth fighting for.


----------



## Dick Hanks

sotxks said:


> I forgot to add, my broc and cabbage did well also. I didn't get a chance to put the hoops up, but did get some Christmas lights and plastic over them. The only freeze burns were on the leaves touching some of the plastic. Cut these off yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's some very high quality broccoli. Well done!


----------

